# *.blend Dateien in 3ds umwandeln?



## derick (7. Mrz 2007)

Ich möchte gerne *.blend Dateien in 3ds umwandeln, da Jpct die laden kann. Wie geht das ??


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Mrz 2007)

Mit Blender selber? Sollte eigentlich gehen. Aber wenn ich meinen Nutzern glauben darf, ist der Export von Blender nicht berauschend und teilweise fehlerhaft. OBJ-Format soll besser klappen. jPCT kann das in der neue Version ebenfalls lesen.


----------



## derick (13. Mrz 2007)

Wie kann ich OBJ-Dateien den mit blender erzeugen?? Gobt es nicht einfach einen Konverter von 3ds nach blend und wieder zurück?


----------

